# Paris Hilton 1997 to 2006



## Jade (Jan 31, 2007)

She really was once a pretty girl. So ugly now.


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Jan 31, 2007)

What the hell is wrong with her eyes?


----------



## adorkable (Jan 31, 2007)

She has a lazy eye and a droopy eyelid. I recently read that she was planning to get plastic surgery to fix her eyelid and a similar article said that she had had it fixed once but it messed up and ended up even worse. As for the lazy eye, she's pretty good at using different angles to hide it, but every now and then a paparazzi will catch a head on photo of her where you can tell.


----------



## jenii (Jan 31, 2007)

She was actually prettier before '97, when her hair was still brown.

Now? I look at her, and it's so hard to believe I'm a year older than she is, because I look like 15 years younger than she does. Poor thing is turning into Rachel Zoe.


----------



## sarahbeth564 (Jan 31, 2007)

So wait...she was like 15 in that picture?  I still don't think she's very pretty.  I'm not a fan of the beak.


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Jan 31, 2007)

You can tell she does drugs/drink, look how bad her skin is...


----------



## little teaser (Jan 31, 2007)

i guess i must be one of the few that like paris and thinks she is beautiful, she has great style always looks put together i agree thats not one of the best pics of her above but she is beautiful i dont see her as ugly at all even in the bad picture..


----------



## prinzessin784 (Jan 31, 2007)

lol, that last one is pretty bad!


----------



## d_flawless (Jan 31, 2007)

it's all that cocaine...

not wanting to look like her? my anti drug


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jan 31, 2007)

ok for one.. those two pictures cant even be compared to each other.. thats like taking a picture of you on a photo-shoot, then taking a picture of yourself right as you wake up in the morning. One is professionally shot the other.. not. I am not a huge Paris Hilton fan but if your gonna diss someone at least make it a fair comparison.


----------



## I love Brian Kinney (Jan 31, 2007)

OMG! Yuck!


----------



## Moppit (Jan 31, 2007)

Classy to trashy


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jan 31, 2007)

Here is an even older one.  She looks so different now.


----------



## little teaser (Jan 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 

 
_Here is an even older one. She looks so different now.



_

 
could it be cause she is older


----------



## Jade (Jan 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *little teaser* 

 
_could it be cause she is older
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
No, it's all the drugs, partying, drinking, plastic surgery, blue contacts, which are totally ruining her eye, fake platinum hair and her fake orange tan.


----------



## Vixen (Jan 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *little teaser* 

 
_i guess i must be one of the few that like paris and thinks she is beautiful, she has great style always looks put together i agree thats not one of the best pics of her above but she is beautiful i dont see her as ugly at all even in the bad picture.._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_ok for one.. those two pictures cant even be compared to each other.. thats like taking a picture of you on a photo-shoot, then taking a picture of yourself right as you wake up in the morning. One is professionally shot the other.. not. I am not a huge Paris Hilton fan but if your gonna diss someone at least make it a fair comparison._

 
I absolutely agree with the comments above.  
The second picture is when she's making a face, the first is when she's posing.  This is like those comparison pictures between celebs w/ makeup and no makeup.  I don't even think that the celebs look bad without their makeup, it's to be expected.  Sure, they might not look AS good when they have makeup on, but isn't that the same with everyone else?


----------



## Raerae (Jan 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jade* 

 
_No, it's all the drugs, partying, drinking, plastic surgery, blue contacts, which are totally ruining her eye, fake platinum hair and her fake orange tan._

 
:roll:

So jealous. lol...


----------



## Raerae (Jan 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *little teaser* 

 
_could it be cause she is older
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You mean you dont look like you did when you were in your teens at 25 too?


----------



## Jade (Jan 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_:roll:

So jealous. lol..._

 
Yep, you got it, I'm jealous of people that snort coke and have herpes..lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . No thanx. I'd rather be myself than that hooked nose wonky eye.


----------



## Raerae (Jan 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jade* 

 
_herpes_

 
:roll:

herpes?  Is making up STD's for people you've never met really necessary? lol...


----------



## Jade (Jan 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_:roll:

herpes? Is making up STD's for people you've never met really necessary? lol..._

 
Ummm, that's not made up. I wouldn't make something like that up. It's fact.


----------



## Fallon (Jan 31, 2007)

I think Paris is just ordinary looking - she is not stunning or beautiful. She has great style and makeup and that is pretty much it. She has an extremely ugly beak on her IMO. I think she's only seen as hot because she has some sort of power, and wealth and she flaunts sex.


----------



## Fallon (Jan 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_:roll:

herpes?  Is making up STD's for people you've never met really necessary? lol..._

 
Apparently that is a fact according to alot of different sources... would it really suprise anyone?


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jan 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jade* 

 
_Ummm, that's not made up. I wouldn't make something like that up. It's fact. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yeah, in her storage unit they found a prescription for valtrex.  It's also pretty widely reported that she does have herpes.   
I think the whole business is rather funny if she has it or not. She doesn't have alot of self respect and that makes it funny.


----------



## I love Brian Kinney (Jan 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fallon* 

 
_Apparently that is a fact according to alot of different sources... would it really suprise anyone?_

 
Yes, it seems to be a fact. It doesn't surprise me at all. When you are promiscuous like that, you will eventually catch something. She has no self respect at all. I don't feel sorry for her at all about that paris exposed website. she dug her own grave. I love her though because she is stupid and it keeps me entertained! I wouldn't wish anything bad on her or anything, but she is a hopeless cause.


----------



## Raerae (Jan 31, 2007)




----------



## Jade (Jan 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_



_

 
I'm sure there are celebrities or other that you don't like, does that mean you're jealous? Nope. I don't think I know one person who is jealous of Paris Hilton. Maybe if she had something going for her, yes. But no, she is nothing to be jealous of. Just don't like her.


----------



## Moppit (Jan 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 

 
_yeah, in her storage unit they found a prescription for valtrex.  It's also pretty widely reported that she does have herpes.   
I think the whole business is rather funny if she has it or not. She doesn't have alot of self respect and that makes it funny._

 
A lot of people take Valtrex, myself included, and its not because I lead a promiscuous life like Paris.  I get cold sores occasionally from the sun and this prevents them from flaring up.  

Herpes simplex virus type 1 (HSV-1) is usually associated with infections of the lips, mouth, and face. It is the most common herpes simplex virus and is usually acquired in childhood. HSV-1 often causes lesions inside the mouth such as cold sores (fever blisters) and is transmitted by contact with infected saliva. By adulthood, up to 90% of individuals will have antibodies to HSV-1. 

Herpes simplex virus 2 (HSV-2) is sexually transmitted. Symptoms include genital ulcers or sores. In addition to oral and genital lesions, the virus can also lead to complications such as meningoencephalitis (infection of the lining of the brain and the brain itself) or cause infection of the eye -- in particular the conjunctiva, and cornea. However, some people have HSV-2 but do not display symptoms. Up to 30% of U.S. adults have antibodies against HSV-2. Cross-infection of type 1 and 2 viruses may occur from oral-genital contact.

So you see that Valtrex can be taken by people that do not have 
HSV-2 which is sexually transmitted.  

I am not sticking up for Paris at all but I don't want people thinking that all forms of herpes are sexually transmitted and if someone knew I was taking Valtrex I would hope they don't automatically assume I have HSV-2.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jan 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_



_

 
I think maybe i'm a little jealous of her misused money, but that's about it.


----------



## Raerae (Jan 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jade* 

 
_I'm sure there are celebrities or other that you don't like_

 
I really dont pay enough attention to any of them to get emotionally involved with people I dont know.


----------



## Raerae (Jan 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moppit* 

 
_I am not sticking up for Paris at all but I don't want people thinking that all forms of herpes are sexually transmitted and if someone knew I was taking Valtrex I would hope they don't automatically assume I have HSV-2._

 
QFT

There is this game I wanna create, it's called, "JUMP!  To conclusions!"


----------



## Jade (Jan 31, 2007)

Well with Paris it's just more believable that the Valtrex she is taking is for herpes.


----------



## Moppit (Jan 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_QFT

There is this game I wanna create, it's called, "JUMP!  To conclusions!"_

 
Lots of people are playing that game today.


----------



## Moppit (Jan 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jade* 

 
_Well with Paris it's just more believable that the Valtrex she is taking is for herpes._

 
Yes it is more believeable that Paris has HSV-2.


----------



## Raerae (Jan 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moppit* 

 
_Yes it is more believeable that Paris has HSV-2._

 
Chicken little believed the sky was falling too!


----------



## Moppit (Jan 31, 2007)

I think some people missed the point I was trying to make.


----------



## Jade (Jan 31, 2007)

Well when you're promiscuous it's bound to happen. She's just...ew.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jan 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moppit* 

 
_I think some people missed the point I was trying to make._

 
Yes, you are right, Valtrex is prescribed for other things too.


----------



## Raerae (Jan 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jade* 

 
_Well when you're promiscuous it's bound to happen. She's just...ew._

 
Thats not true eigther.  While your chances of catching something are higher, it's not a guarentee.  Especially if you use protection.

Her dating life doesn't really seem all that crazy eigther.  Yeh she's jumped around boyfriends, but she hasn't exactly dated that many different people over the last few years.  And just because she's seen hanging out with someone doesn't mean she slept with them.  Even making out in a club doesn't mean your going to go home with someone.  It's all just gossip.


----------



## Jade (Jan 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_Thats not true eigther. While your chances of catching something are higher, it's not a guarentee. Especially if you use protection.

Her dating life doesn't really seem all that crazy eigther. Yeh she's jumped around boyfriends, but she hasn't exactly dated that many different people over the last few years. And just because she's seen hanging out with someone doesn't mean she slept with them. Even making out in a club doesn't mean your going to go home with someone. It's all just gossip._

 
The videos aren't gossip. And the video of her saying "I get fu__ked up the butt for coke"  Maybe she isn't as bad now, but she was. The videos tell the whole story.


----------



## Raerae (Jan 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jade* 

 
_The videos aren't gossip. And the video of her saying "I get fu__ked up the butt for coke"  Maybe she isn't as bad now, but she was. The videos tell the whole story._

 
Hey, ass, cash, or grass, gotta pay somehow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Edit: Besides, I think it's safe to say most girls at one point or another have givin it up for a few drinks and a cute smile.  Not much different if you really wanna take it out of context.

Most of the clips we've seen, probably were not supposed to be seen by anyone anyways.  I'm sure we all have video's taken on camera phone's or pics that are funny between friends.  But you'd get the totally wrong impression if you didn't know the whole story.  Thats what friends are for, to capture your stupidest moments on film so you can laugh about them later =p  Or so when your not friends anymore, you can share them with everyone to get even lol...


----------



## Jade (Jan 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_Hey, ass, cash, or grass, gotta pay somehow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Well I guess that makes her a prostitute then
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  She is rich, she can pay cash, she's just a skank aand would rather do it the trashy way. Way to go Paris. You're a role model to all girls!


----------



## ..kels* (Jan 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sarahbeth564* 

 
_I'm not a fan of the beak._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jade* 

 
_I'd rather be myself than that hooked nose_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fallon* 

 
_She has an extremely ugly beak on her IMO._

 
these 3 comments truly disgust me. my nose is much more obvious than paris hilton's supposed "beak" & i know for a fact that not one person (including the 3 of you) would find it necessary to point it out if they saw one of my FOTD's. (although i'm sure they'd notice it.) her nose looks perfectly fine to me, as does her eye. she didn't choose to look the way she does & i personally respect her for having the confidence that she has.


----------



## Raerae (Jan 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jade* 

 
_Well I guess that makes her a prostitute then
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  She is rich, she can pay cash, she's just a skank aand would rather do it the trashy way. Way to go Paris. You're a role model to all girls!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
So does that make a woman who has a  one night stand with a guy after a dinner date a prostitute too?  I mean she could totally pay for the dinner herself :roll:


----------



## Jade (Jan 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_So does that make a woman who has a one night stand with a guy after a dinner date a prostitute too? I mean she could totally pay for the dinner herself :roll:_

 
We aren't talking about a dinner date here. We are talking about getting fucked up the butt for cocaine...HUGE difference. Umm, she shouldn't be doing cocaine to begin with, but she's too stupid , which she openly admitted herself, to know any better. In her own little mind, she is cool I guess. And no she is NOT confident. A confident woman doesn't go around screwing men for drugs. I think she's a very unconfident, insecure woman. I feel bad that she had a miscarriage though at 18. Maybe it was the drugs that cause it or her drinking, maybe just natural causes, but that is sad. 
 I'm sure one day she'll look back at her life and regret some of the things she's done. If she ever has a daughter I'm sure she wouldn't want her making the same mistakes she has.


----------



## little teaser (Jan 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jade* 

 
_We aren't talking about a dinner date here. We are talking about getting fucked up the butt for cocaine...HUGE difference. Umm, she shouldn't be doing cocaine to begin with, but she's too stupid , which she openly admitted herself, to know any better. In her own little mind, she is cool I guess. And no she is NOT confident. A confident woman doesn't go around screwing men for drugs. I think she's a very unconfident, insecure woman. I feel bad that she had a miscarriage though at 18. Maybe it was the drugs that cause it or her drinking, maybe just natural causes, but that is sad. 
I'm sure one day she'll look back at her life and regret some of the things she's done. If she ever has a daughter I'm sure she wouldn't want her making the same mistakes she has._

 
i think we have all looked back at some of the things we have done and been like WTF we arent born with wisdom its something that we learn through lifes lessons and mistakes
i dont get how people say celebs should be roll models they are what they are "entertainers"


----------



## Jade (Jan 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *little teaser* 

 
_i think we have all looked back at some of the things we have done and been like WTF we arent born with wisdom its something that we learn through lifes lessons and mistakes
i dont get how people say celebs should be roll models they are what they are "entertainers"_

 
I totally agree with you. But sadly she does have young girls that see her as a role model and they emulate everything she does. She knows this too because I'm sure she has met with alot of her fans and she can see that the majority of them are fairly young. I've done things that i regret but certainly not to the extent of the things that Paris has done.


----------



## Raerae (Jan 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jade* 

 
_We aren't talking about a dinner date here. We are talking about getting fucked up the butt for cocaine...HUGE difference._

 
How is it any different?  You dont know the whole story.  What if she was dating the person she hooked up with?  Maybe she was already hooking up with the guy, and he offered her a line while saying, "only if you let me..."  In that context is it really that big of a deal?  Chances are the person filming that scene was holding the camera anyways, so it was probably said between the two of them.  Your taking it way out of context if you think she went to a dealer and was like, i can't pay for this, but i guess you can have my body!

Think of it this way...  How would you like people making up stories about the picture you choose to use for your avatar.  Blonde, skanky top, alcohol, guy in the background.  I wonder what SHE did that night!  It's not nice is it?  Trashing celebs is basically the same thing.

Side Note - I think the top your wearing is totally cute, was just making a analogy.


----------



## Raerae (Jan 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jade* 

 
_I've done things that i regret but certainly not to the extent of the things that Paris has done._

 
Heh with the advent of You-Tube, MySpace, and camera video phones, your going to see future generations regreting a lot more than prior ones


----------



## spencoh (Jan 31, 2007)

HAHAHA it looks like she has a glass eye


----------



## Jade (Jan 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_How is it any different? You dont know the whole story. What if she was dating the person she hooked up with? Maybe she was already hooking up with the guy, and he offered her a line while saying, "only if you let me..." In that context is it really that big of a deal? Chances are the person filming that scene was holding the camera anyways, so it was probably said between the two of them. Your taking it way out of context if you think she went to a dealer and was like, i can't pay for this, but i guess you can have my body!

Think of it this way... How would you like people making up stories about the picture you choose to use for your avatar. Blonde, skanky top, alcohol, guy in the background. I wonder what SHE did that night! It's not nice is it? Trashing celebs is basically the same thing.

Side Note - I think the top your wearing is totally cute, was just making a analogy._

 
LOL, I get what you're saying. I don't loathe the girl, she used to be so cute. Sometimes it's just easier to believe the worst in a celeb like Paris. Maybe she is a nice person, I've never met her..who knows. And you're right, someone could look at my avatar and jump to conclusions. Got carried away. I read those dumb celebrity gossip sites
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Anyways, thanx for the compliment on my top


----------



## Holly (Jan 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spencoh* 

 
_HAHAHA it looks like she has a glass eye_

 
ahahah it totally does look like she has one


----------



## dissedx (Jan 31, 2007)

I don't get why anyone is defending Paris here. What has she done with her life? As someone who is young and impressionable I have to say that she is a horrible role model, and it's mighty suspicious that so many of her "personal" videos and pictures, etc. end up in the media. I don't find her unattractive in the least, physically, but from the videos she is very self centered and rude. Hasn't anyone seen the video of her calling black people "desperate, broke, ugly, poor" and calling one girl at a party a "compton, public school bitch". She also said rude things about Jewish people. She may be physically attractive but her personality makes her so much uglier in my eyes.


----------



## Raerae (Feb 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dissedx* 

 
_I don't get why anyone is defending Paris here. What has she done with her life?_

 
Feel free to search Wikipedia on Paris Hilton if you'd like a rather indepth explanation of everything she has dabbled in.  Her resume is quite extensive =p

 Quote:

  As someone who is young and impressionable I have to say that she is a horrible role model, and it's mighty suspicious that so many of her "personal" videos and pictures, etc. end up in the media.  
 
She's a celebrity, not a role model.  Just cuz your in the public's eye doesn't mean your obligated to set a steriotypical, "good example."  Dont do drugs!  Dont use protection, wait till marriage!  "insert conservative rhetoric here"

 Quote:

  I don't find her unattractive in the least, physically, but from the videos she is very self centered and rude.  
 
So are a lot of people in this world.  If all that was posted in the tabloids were the comments people posted above, they would come off as self centered and rude too.  

 Quote:

  Anyone seen the video of her calling black people "desperate, broke, ugly, poor" and calling one girl at a party a "compton, public school bitch".  
 
Can't say i have.  Link plz?  And what context was this in?  Seems like an rather random comment to just say out of the blue.  What were the other people in the room saying before she said that? 

 Quote:

  She also said rude things about Jewish people.  
 
 Link again pls.

 Quote:

  She may be physically attractive but her personality makes her so much uglier in my eyes.  
 
None of us know anything about her real personality, other than the media propaganda image.  So we can't really judge her.  If I followed around you with a camera 24-7 and only repoted on the things that I wanted to report on, in this case, DRAMA, since drama sells magazines.  I could paint you in any light I wanted too as well.


----------



## hishappyending (Feb 1, 2007)

i still like her. that photo just looks horrid.


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (Feb 1, 2007)

Wow she looks so much better with her natural brown color.
She should ditch the blonde and go natural.
And I would not believe everything you read.
I am sure she gets a bad rap. I have never seen
the video of her degrading people.I would have to see it to
believe it. All though I believe that she could be doing
a lot more as a person in her position. She could be
doing a lot to help people or to make this world a better place
with her extreme celebrity/famous status and huge fortune.
That is what disappoints me is that she does not try to make
a positive difference or impact.


----------



## Pascal (Feb 1, 2007)

it looks like someone stapled the insides of her eyes
she's such a nasty trick


----------



## queenofdisaster (Feb 1, 2007)

ok like 1 out of every 4 ppl have herpes, its so immature to even make fun of ppl, especially celebrities... get over it. who cares what she wants to do with her life. you all are talking so much smack, its annoying. who cares, what's it to you?


----------



## queenofdisaster (Feb 1, 2007)

and that whole f-ed up the butt thing, me and my friends joke like that all the time, as do my husband and i. some people just have different senses of humor.


----------



## Pascal (Feb 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jade* 

 
_No, it's all the drugs, partying, drinking, plastic surgery, blue contacts, which are totally ruining her eye, fake platinum hair and her fake orange tan._

 
I love you !!!


----------



## I love Brian Kinney (Feb 1, 2007)

The one thing that bothers me the most about Paris is that dumb baby voice she speaks in. How can anyone take her seriously when she chooses to talk like that? I guess she thinks it's cute, but it sounds comical, she's a grown woman! I've heard her speak in her normal speaking voice and it sounds a hell of alot better. That, and that stupid pose she does everytime she gets photographed, where she thrusts her hip out, sticks her chest out and puts her hand on her hip and does that silly little pout. Ugh! Learn a new pose.


----------



## I love Brian Kinney (Feb 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *queenofdisaster* 

 
_and that whole f-ed up the butt thing, me and my friends joke like that all the time, as do my husband and i. some people just have different senses of humor._

 
Ya, but I'm sure Paris was serious when she said it.


----------



## I love Brian Kinney (Feb 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *queenofdisaster* 

 
_ok like 1 out of every 4 ppl have herpes, its so immature to even make fun of ppl, especially celebrities... get over it. who cares what she wants to do with her life. you all are talking so much smack, its annoying. who cares, what's it to you?_

 
Cause she's in the public eye, people are ALWAYS going to talk about celbrities. PAris loves the attention. She keeps putting herself in these situations where she knows people will talk. That's what keeps her famous. If she doesn't like it then maybe she should stay out of the public eye for awhile. That, or just stop doing raunchy, controversial things all the time.


----------



## Jade (Feb 1, 2007)

Quote:
Anyone seen the video of her calling black people "desperate, broke, ugly, poor" and calling one girl at a party a "compton, public school bitch". 
Can't say i have. Link plz? And what context was this in? Seems like an rather random comment to just say out of the blue. What were the other people in the room saying before she said that?


http://www.idontlikeyouinthatway.com/index.html


Just scroll down halfway. It's all there.


----------



## Tyester (Feb 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jade* 

 
_She really was once a pretty girl. So ugly now. http://img251.imageshack.us/img251/2...0ug4.jpgQUOTE]_

 
Wow that makes me cringe.


----------



## queenofdisaster (Feb 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *I love Brian Kinney* 

 
_Cause she's in the public eye, people are ALWAYS going to talk about celbrities. PAris loves the attention. She keeps putting herself in these situations where she knows people will talk. That's what keeps her famous. If she doesn't like it then maybe she should stay out of the public eye for awhile. That, or just stop doing raunchy, controversial things all the time._

 
ya i guess youre right... but if people hate her so much maybe they should stop talking about her... then she might just go away. lol... sorry about that comment BTW i sounded kinda rude, i'm really not i promise.


----------



## dissedx (Feb 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_Feel free to search Wikipedia on Paris Hilton if you'd like a rather indepth explanation of everything she has dabbled in.  Her resume is quite extensive =p



She's a celebrity, not a role model.  Just cuz your in the public's eye doesn't mean your obligated to set a steriotypical, "good example."  Dont do drugs!  Dont use protection, wait till marriage!  "insert conservative rhetoric here"



So are a lot of people in this world.  If all that was posted in the tabloids were the comments people posted above, they would come off as self centered and rude too.  



Can't say i have.  Link plz?  And what context was this in?  Seems like an rather random comment to just say out of the blue.  What were the other people in the room saying before she said that? 

 Link again pls.



None of us know anything about her real personality, other than the media propaganda image.  So we can't really judge her.  If I followed around you with a camera 24-7 and only repoted on the things that I wanted to report on, in this case, DRAMA, since drama sells magazines.  I could paint you in any light I wanted too as well._

 


UM easily search for it on youtube. She's DRUNK/coked out and saying all these rude things. If you want to defend her, then fine. I didn't say it was her JOB to be a role model, but she isn't doing anything that should be followed? Also, these people who are "just like her" in your words, aren't always in the public eye, now are they?


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 2, 2007)

I can admit that the two photo comparisons are unfair. One is obviously taken in a controlled setting with a decent photographer (looks like its been photoshoped a *little*.... too) and one has obviously been taken during or after a wild night on the town or yacht or where ever the charming lass has been. 

*/begin mini rant*
I cannot understand why anyone would defend this human boil. In what context would Paris Hilton using the word Nigger or Faggot be acceptable or excusable?? 

If you are someone who is in the public eye and takes *any* opportunity to further expose yourself to the masses, whether it be flying to Sydney to be the spokesperson for some lame beer, or leaking a video of yourself getting freaky with some slob on the internet, or having your own reality show where you show everyone what a stupid spoiled whore you can be while trying to hold down a fake job - then you can bloody well expect to be judged. Actions speak louder than words and everything this moron does screams "LOSER". 

She is certainly not obligated to set a good example or be a role model but the least she can do is refrain from using racial or derogatory slurs. That goes for anyone in the public eye or not! It's just human decency. */end mini rant*

Btw did anyone else who watched the video think that her dancing was a bit like one of the zombies from Thriller?? Lol!! 

If you missed it here is another link to it:

http://www.egotastic.com/video?ifilm=2818928&w=600&h=500&info=Paris%20Hilto  n%20Nigger%20Video


----------



## little teaser (Feb 2, 2007)

i still like her, and as far as her pot smokeing or ectasy poping its not really that big of a deal, i mean who doesnt do those things from time to time it doesnt make them bad people and if someone really thinks so or has a problem with it they really need to lighten up, who hasnt joked around with friends and called each other names, she didnt look as though she was being malicious and even if she was.... I still like her..


----------



## Jade (Feb 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *little teaser* 

 
_i still like her, and as far as her pot smokeing or ectasy poping its not really that big of a deal, i mean who doesnt do those things from time to time it doesnt make them bad people and if someone really thinks so or has a problem with it they really need to lighten up, who hasnt joked around with friends and called each other names, she didnt look as though she was being malicious and even if she was.... I still like her.._

 
So what gives her the right to make racial remarks? Because she's rich and famous it's ok? Good God


----------



## little teaser (Feb 2, 2007)

i hope this thread dont become another racial one, i mean some people read to much into things to make it more than it really is.. and for someone who hates paris you sure are reading into her alot..


----------



## xbeatofangelx (Feb 2, 2007)

Oh come on.. =] Everyone's just a little bit prejudiced inside! Don't deny it! In class we used to call it "Posessive Investment in Whiteness"

But really, what's the point of wasting your energy disliking someone? They'll get what's coming to them in the end.

Whoo I feel like an evangelist.


----------



## Jade (Feb 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *little teaser* 

 
_i hope this thread dont become another racial one, i mean some people read to much into things to make it more than it really is.. and for someone who hates paris you sure are reading into her alot.._

 
 I never said I "hated" her. I don't know her, she may be a super nice lady, who knows. I just Hate some of the things she does. And it's true, i love reading about her, it's entertaining, and I'm sure that's what she's aiming for. People talking about her antics, she loves the attention. That's why she's so famous, it's definately not for her acting or singing skills. Her album flopped as do all her movies. It's her controversial ways that keep her in the news. And she knows it.


----------



## Jade (Feb 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xbeatofangelx* 

 
_Oh come on.. =] Everyone's just a little bit prejudiced inside! Don't deny it! In class we used to call it "Posessive Investment in Whiteness"

But really, what's the point of wasting your energy disliking someone? They'll get what's coming to them in the end.

Whoo I feel like an evangelist._

 
No, not everyone is prejudice inside. I'm not. I certainly wouldn't say the things she said about people in those videos, drunk or not. It's not right. Nothing would give me the right to use those words, under any context. But then again, everyone is different.


----------



## Tash (Feb 2, 2007)

If you look at the prescription bottle, you'll notice that she's only supposed to take it for 5 days.  Which means it was more than likely for a cold sore.  A friend of mine has Herpes Simplex 2, and she has to take that Valtrex stuff everyday, not just for 5 days.


----------



## little teaser (Feb 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jade* 

 
_I never said I "hated" her. I don't know her, she may be a super nice lady, who knows. I just Hate some of the things she does. And it's true, i love reading about her, it's entertaining, and I'm sure that's what she's aiming for. People talking about her antics, she loves the attention. That's why she's so famous, it's definately not for her acting or singing skills. Her album flopped as do all her movies. It's her controversial ways that keep her in the news. And she knows it.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
lol.. who doesnt like to read about there drama it is seriously entertaining and im by no means saying paris does no wrong, but i cant help myself.. i still like her


----------



## I love Brian Kinney (Feb 2, 2007)

This is just a funny observation, but do you notice how almost every friend that Paris hangs out with gets corrupted in some way? Nicole Richie...her weight, Lindsey Lohan..drugs, alcohol, Britney..Showing her privates, partying every night, Kim Kardishian...sex tape. Lol. It's just a funny observation, I'm not saying Paris corrupted these girls, but it seems like when someone hangs out with her something bad always comes of it. 

 And no, her racial slurs are uncalled for, but that's just Paris, I don't think she'll ever change or grow up. She's just the way she is. She's been spoiled all her life. Maybe she should use her fame and wealth to help people and then maybe people will respect her more? I don't know.


----------



## xbeatofangelx (Feb 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jade* 

 
_No, not everyone is prejudice inside. I'm not. I certainly wouldn't say the things she said about people in those videos, drunk or not. It's not right. Nothing would give me the right to use those words, under any context. But then again, everyone is different._

 
Not saying that you are intentionally prejudiced, or even that you use racial slurs.

[Not trying to make this a racial thread] Our society is prejudiced from the beginning. It might not be intentional now, but the benefits that people reap from prejudice in America are still evident.

I personally thought the simple life was very entertaining - but i don't think that we can use that show to judge paris hilton - it's obviously acting. Reality tv shows are usually never ... real


----------



## Jade (Feb 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xbeatofangelx* 

 
_Not saying that you are intentionally prejudiced, or even that you use racial slurs.

[Not trying to make this a racial thread] Our society is prejudiced from the beginning. It might not be intentional now, but the benefits that people reap from prejudice in America are still evident.

I personally thought the simple life was very entertaining - but i don't think that we can use that show to judge paris hilton - it's obviously acting. Reality tv shows are usually never ... real_

 
I actually enjoyed watching the 1st season of The Simple Life, I really didn't know much about Paris then..I was more and still am a Nicole Richie fan.


----------



## Moppit (Feb 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tash* 

 
_If you look at the prescription bottle, you'll notice that she's only supposed to take it for 5 days.  Which means it was more than likely for a cold sore.  A friend of mine has Herpes Simplex 2, and she has to take that Valtrex stuff everyday, not just for 5 days._

 
Exactly the point I made in my post on this subject!


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (Feb 2, 2007)

I did not read all of the posts just skimmed through it. 
I am sure Paris Hilton does not have to perform sexual favors for drugs.
I am quite positive she can afford the finest cocaine in the world
if she wanted it. I have never met Paris, if I did I would give her a chance as a human being instead of pointing out how revolting
she is,because I don't really know her as a stranger right? It's just
like with anyone you meet on the street.
I still believe she needs to use her status and wealth to make a positive difference. And it is grossly disappointing that she would not take
the opportunity to do that. I would certainly give her my 2 cents on that.


----------



## little teaser (Feb 3, 2007)

i agree with you Emalmerbabe but even if paris did try to do something to make a positive difference im sure that would even get pick apart, just like when she visit that childrens hospital, no one had anything positive to say about it..  and what about angelina jolie, she donates and is hands on in her work to make a difference and she has adopted and still people pick her apart and focus more on the negative..


----------



## flowerhead (Feb 3, 2007)

What a shame, she was a pretty girl...she's obviously had work on her jaw, and it's ruined the harmony of her features. Also, I think she can afford some blot powder.


----------



## Jade (Feb 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *little teaser* 

 
_i agree with you Emalmerbabe but even if paris did try to do something to make a positive difference im sure that would even get pick apart, just like when she visit that childrens hospital, no one had anything positive to say about it.. and what about angelina jolie, she donates and is hands on in her work to make a difference and she has adopted and still people pick her apart and focus more on the negative.._

 

She visited the Children's Hospital for photo opportunities, not because she cares. Her and her dumb friend were actually "Posing" with this dying child wearing a face full of makeup and designer clothes. When have you seen Angelina do that? Paris only cares about 1 person...herself.


----------



## Raerae (Feb 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jade* 

 
_She visited the Children's Hospital for photo opportunities, not because she cares. Her and her dumb friend were actually "Posing" with this dying child wearing a face full of makeup and designer clothes. When have you seen Angelina do that? Paris only cares about 1 person...herself._

 
He "poses" in every picture you see of her.  She probably does it w/out thinking by now.  And what does her makeup and clothing have to do with it?  She's supposed to pose with sick children in dirty sweats and a bare face?  She's a Hilton, everything she owns is probably designer.  And I'm sure there are PLENTY of girls on this board who dont leave the house w/out a full face.

And Angelina is no better.  I'm sure even her "plain" looking clothing costs a lot of money.


----------



## Jade (Feb 4, 2007)

I think what Tina Fey (SNL) said about Paris Hilton, pretty much sums it up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



http://news.softpedia.com/news/Tina-...-t-40481.shtml


----------



## dissedx (Feb 4, 2007)

It's unacceptable for Paris to use such deragotory words in any manner. You can try and justify it by saying it "seemed like she wasn't being malicious" or that "everyone's racist inside" but that doesn't mean anything to me. She used that word and now she has to deal with it.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 4, 2007)

I can't believe four pages of bandwidth have been wasted on Paris.  I can't believe I am adding to it.  

As far as the comments about her lazy eye/glass eye/hooked nose, that rubs me the wrong way.  While I think she is pretty much disgusting on the inside, attacking her facial features and birth defect (the lazy eye, that is.  Not sure if that's what it qualifies as) is pretty crappy. There are people out there who have a glass eye and that really isn't funny, IMO. 

Those videos were hideous.  She really is garbage.  She is a waste of skin, IMO.  She looks down at everyone.  She needs to spend about a year stranded and alone on a desert island to ponder life.  No, that wouldn't work.  She would just spend all of her time trying to be the most popular and biggest partier amongst the monkeys and parrots who inhabit the island.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *little teaser* 

 
_i still like her, and as far as her pot smokeing or ectasy poping its not really that big of a deal, i mean who doesnt do those things from time to time ...._

 
A lot of people don't do that.  Count me as one of them.  If people choose to do that, that is there choice.  In regards to my choices, I think it is a big deal.  It is unhealthy, dangerous and illegal.  Not worth it.  

This has nothing to do with "hating" or "jealousy".  It's a simple as there are some people you admire and some you don't.

Side note:  Watching all those vacuous people in the videos of the parties made me quite irritated that they occupy some of the best real estate in the world.


----------



## Jade (Feb 5, 2007)

She's a racist skank.

http://www.gossiprocks.com/forum/lat...ial-slurs.html


----------



## little teaser (Feb 5, 2007)

lol.. if she use N**** and danceing around to a rap song, she was probley just spiting out the words in the song which rappers use the N word very heavy in there lyrics and everyday life so if they find it that offensive why do they throw it around so much..and btw im not a racist but dont tell some one you hate that word or find it offensive and use it in your everyday vocabulary cause really there sending mix messages..


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 5, 2007)

Mel Gibson was SLAMMED to the WALL for anti-Semitic statements.
Micheal Richards was POUNDED for racist statements.

Paris?

"Oh. Well, that's just her. She's immature that way. That's just the way she is."


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *little teaser* 

 
_lol.. if she use N**** and danceing around to a rap song, she was probley just spiting out the words in the song which rappers use the N word very heavy in there lyrics and everyday life so if they find it that offensive why do they throw it around so much..and btw im not a racist but dont tell some one you hate that word or find it offensive and use it in your everyday vocabulary cause really there sending mix messages.._

 
The day that it becomes acceptable for this:






to use the "N" word will never arrive. I couldn't really make that much sense of your post but if you want to know why "the rappers" use that word and throw it around in thier every day lives so much, well really it's simple! It's because they are *MORONS* just like Paris Hilton and her ilk.


----------



## Jade (Feb 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *little teaser* 

 
_lol.. if she use N**** and danceing around to a rap song, she was probley just spiting out the words in the song which rappers use the N word very heavy in there lyrics and everyday life so if they find it that offensive why do they throw it around so much..and btw im not a racist but dont tell some one you hate that word or find it offensive and use it in your everyday vocabulary cause really there sending mix messages.._

 
She was listening to the song "We are Family" when she made the majority of the racial remarks. As far as I know, that song doesn not contain any racial slurs. Drunk or not, she has no right to say that. I can understand if she said it once. But she said it numerous times, and she was insulting Jewish people, chinese and so on. Nothing gives her that right. Rich, drunk, spoiled, high, still doesn't give her that right.


----------



## Jade (Feb 5, 2007)

This is just from today, 

http://dlisted.com/2007/02/05/lolas/


----------



## sharyn (Feb 5, 2007)

One of the weirdest things in life is that everybody always wants _equal rights to men and women, freedom to do with their body what they want, more "normal"_ (more not so skinny models!!! more big noses!!! more short people!!!!) _looking people in movies, on catwalks and in magazines,_ and then somebody comes along who's got maybe a larger nose and likes to party and actually does what she wants with her body and then, all of a sudden, there's a million people saing shes such an ugly whore and blah blah blah


----------



## Jade (Feb 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sharyn* 

 
_One of the weirdest things in life is that everybody always wants equal rights to men and women, freedom to do with their body what they want, more "normal" (more not so skinny models!!! more big noses!!! more short people!!!!) looking people in movies, on catwalks and in magazines, and then somebody comes along who's got maybe a larger nose and likes to party and actually does what she wants with her body and then, all of a sudden, there's a million people saing shes such an ugly whore and blah blah blah







_

 
Her personality makes her ugly


----------



## little teaser (Feb 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_The day that it becomes acceptable for this:






to use the "N" word will never arrive. I couldn't really make that much sense of your post but if you want to know why "the rappers" use that word and throw it around in thier every day lives so much, well really it's simple! It's because they are *MORONS* just like Paris Hilton and her ilk. _

 
sorry your post didnt make much sense to me either.. and your gonna have to come up with something better than there"Morons" to get me to understand... and btw i still think paris is pretty


----------



## Raerae (Feb 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jade* 

 
_This is just from today, 

http://dlisted.com/2007/02/05/lolas/_

 
Whats racist about Lolas?


----------



## Jade (Feb 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_Whats racist about Lolas?_

 

I have no idea, I'm not racist like Miss. Hilton. She uses it as a code word now ever since the tapes came out.


----------



## Raerae (Feb 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jade* 

 
_I have no idea, I'm not racist like Miss. Hilton. She uses it as a code word now ever since the tapes came out._

 
Oh a code word.... Right :roll:

And who is our reputible source on this little tidbit?

So now making up words that aren't real words for other races (assuming it's for another race) is racist?  When does it end?


----------



## Jade (Feb 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_Oh a code word.... Right :roll:

And who is our reputible source on this little tidbit?

So now making up words that aren't real words for other races (assuming it's for another race) is racist? When does it end?_

 
She's a racist. But because she's female noone is blasting her for it. Nobody can use the excuse "she was drubk when she said these things" when you are drunk the "true" you comes out. All your inhibitions are gone. She just needs to face a group of "lolas" and say that shit to their face.


----------



## Raerae (Feb 5, 2007)

By that defenition everyone is racist.  As I doubt there is a person alive who hasn't used someone's race in some sort of profanity at some point in their life.  

I think it takes more than just saying an overexposed word to be a racist.  Especially if that "race" of person is in front of you.  Since chance are your just saying words to be hurtful.  

Using two celeb examples...

I think the Mel Gibson episode was racist, or anti-sematic or anti-jew or whatever.  Because there were no Jews present at the time.  By specifically blaming one race for his issues, you can see whats truly in his heart.

Wheras the Kramer thing, I dont think it was racist.  Inapropriate?  Probably.  But not racist.  He was angry, and chose words to be as hurtful as possible.  But I doubt he's racist towards blacks.  Had it been a group of hispanics heckling him, he would have probably used hispanic slurs.  Or if it was a group of whites, there probably would have been words that are hurtful towards whites.  Yes it's hurtful, yes it's probably not a good idea in our overly sensitive PC society.  But I dont think thats racist.  If he was truly racist, he woulnd't have been performing in front of that audience.

I think as a society were to quick to label anyone and everything that even mentions another person's race, as a racist, or bring racist.  If you use someone's color or ethnicity when describing them, your being racist.  If you use any sort of slur, your a racist.  If you mention emulate something thats popular in another race, and your not that race, your being racist.  Or being fake.  We've watered the word down so much by overexposure that I don't think anyone really knows what it is anymore.  We already tried to define it, and as a group here on specktra, we coulnd't even agree on what being racist was.  So how can we really call people racist, if we can't agree on what it is?  Or how can we teach our children what not being racist is, if we can't as a society, agree on the meaning?


----------



## little teaser (Feb 5, 2007)

very good point Raerae


----------



## queenofdisaster (Feb 6, 2007)

i hear ditzy white girls using the N word all the friggin time. not because they're racist, because they're ditzy idiots that listen to rap music. lol.


----------



## I love Brian Kinney (Feb 6, 2007)

Paris is an idiot. MAybe she just needs a good ass kicking. I'm so glad that Shanna Moakler punched her in her fugly face. Someone was going to do it eventually, and someone will do it again.


----------



## Jade (Feb 6, 2007)

http://www.ktkm.com/Noparis.htm


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Feb 6, 2007)

for people who hate Paris so much..

you all know a hell of a lot about her.


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 6, 2007)

Google.



Or, any gossip blog. I'm sure there are tons of people here who read ONTD or FadedYouth or Lainey. It's not like whether you like her or not, she's not everywhere. You can't GO to a gossip blog without seeing her or her business splashed about.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Feb 6, 2007)

Yeah... I usually don't "Google" Paris Hilton.

Then again I don't read Gossip mags either..whats the point of that?


----------



## Janice (Feb 6, 2007)

Entertaiment


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Feb 6, 2007)

I suppose. Not my idea of Entertainment. but to each her own . right?


----------



## Janice (Feb 6, 2007)

If you don't get the point of reading gossip mags, then I think it would be a pretty fair assumption you wouldn't get entertainment out of them either.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Feb 6, 2007)

Right.


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 6, 2007)

Escapism.


----------



## queenofdisaster (Feb 6, 2007)

haha now that someone mentioned shanna moakler... i LOVE her. haha!


----------



## little teaser (Feb 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *queenofdisaster* 

 
_haha now that someone mentioned shanna moakler... i LOVE her. haha!_

 
me to!! i wish her and travis would  get back together,  she just came out with her own makeup line.. the packageing is very cute.


----------



## Raerae (Feb 6, 2007)

Can we get another reality TV show too?


----------



## kimmy (Feb 7, 2007)

i can't make fun of her "beak" because i have a cricked nose, so i can't diss someone else with the same problem hah. but i think she'd be alot more attractive if she took better care of herself. i'm not saying she's fug, but she isn't gorgeous either...she looks like and average girl to me, who's taken a shining to immulating the style of a street woman. 

that last comment isn't meant to offend anyone. alot of girls can pull off that look, but on her it just doesn't look right, to me at least.


----------



## sandsonik (Feb 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *little teaser* 

 
_i hope this thread dont become another racial one, i mean some people read to much into things to make it more than it really is.. and for someone who hates paris you sure are reading into her alot.._

 
Not the original poster, but if it's true that she used the N word - what other possible light could you see that in, that doesn't make it ugly?

I can't imagine. 

For all those who come to Paris's defense and say they "like" her, I can't help wondering - what is it exactly you like about her?  What has she accomplished or what qualities does she have that you find admirable?  

Seems to me she has a really ugly, mean personality and is mostly known (and paid for) being rich and partying to extremes.  Can't blame her too much for that; if I had the money she'd been handed maybe I'd be the same way and be drifting aimlessly from party to party.  But I don't see why it should make her a celebrity or someone to be admired.

As to whether she's ugly or pretty, I don't even think that's an issue.  She's nice enough looking, but not drop dead gorgeous IMO, and her smirk often ruins her look - and I think it reveals more about her than anything else.


----------



## sandsonik (Feb 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_By that defenition everyone is racist. As I doubt there is a person alive who hasn't used someone's race in some sort of profanity at some point in their life._

 
Well, you can cease doubting.  I never have and I'm sure I'm not alone in this!

Why would you need to bring race into your anger at someone, UNLESS it's their race that offends you or you consider that race an epithet in itself?  

Otherwise, if you're angry at someone for being rude, late, selfish, lazy, whatever, you stick to the reason you're angry at them.  And I've never heard a white person who's angry at another white person assail their race!


----------



## Raerae (Feb 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sandsonik* 

 
_Otherwise, if you're angry at someone for being rude, late, selfish, lazy, whatever, you stick to the reason you're angry at them.  And I've never heard a white person who's angry at another white person assail their race!_

 
Lets see....

Dumb Blonde?

Thats a fairly white steriotype.  

White trash?  or Trailer Trash?  

If it's appropriate why not?

Wigger?

A person's race is a perfectly valid descriptive point to use when talking about someone.  And people of the same race (in this case as a response to your post, white) can and do often use insults that are racially based towards each other.  As while the person using them may be putting down their race, the person their putting down isn't the same.  Or they may choose to attack other things, such a religion, or nationality.  Typically if your at this point, it's gone past the original reason, and is just about being hurtful.


----------



## Hawkeye (Feb 26, 2007)

I hate Paris Hilton. I hate her with every fiber of my being. She has done absolutely nothing to better mankind, she's not that attractive in my opinion, she's definately not very smart (Seriously-if the only thing she can say is that's hot-there IS a problem), all she does is party. I just hate her.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Feb 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *..kels** 

 
_these 3 comments truly disgust me. my nose is much more obvious than paris hilton's supposed "beak" & i know for a fact that not one person (including the 3 of you) would find it necessary to point it out if they saw one of my FOTD's. (although i'm sure they'd notice it.) her nose looks perfectly fine to me, as does her eye. she didn't choose to look the way she does & i personally respect her for having the confidence that she has._

 

i have to disagree, she's admitted to having that nose worked on lol

but i have no respect for her; she's famous for being famous and takes up a lot of space that someone with actual talent could have.  she can't act but has been in tons of movies (however, none of them particularly good) and she's wasted a record contract, considering she can't sing.  she's always in the news for something ridiculous, be it her DUI or shouting FIRECROTCH! at LL.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Feb 28, 2007)

Quote:

  shouting FIRECROTCH! at LL.  
 
I thought the greasy looking guy they all hang out with, who gets sent to rehab, said that, not Paris herself. I don't like Paris for a lot of reasons, but this thread seems to be about her looks vs. how you feel about her.

Back on topic, I think Paris was much prettier as a brunette than a blonde.


----------

